# Stromausfallmeldung



## MauriceS (27 August 2011)

Hallo,

aus aktuellem Anlass suchen wir nach einer Möglichkeit bei einem Stromausfall eine Meldung per SMS zu bekommen. Ich habe bisher bei Google nur einfache Hausgeräte gefunden. 
Ich habe mir überlegt, dass man ein GSM Modul nehmen könnte, das an unserer USV hängt und ein Phasenüberwachungsrelais. Wenn der Strom wegfällt schaltet das Relais und das GSM Modul sendet meine Alarmmeldung.
Würde dies funktionieren?
Hat jemand schon so etwas realisiert?

Maurice


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 August 2011)

Hallo

Wieso unbedingt ein Phasenüberwachungsrelais?
Im einfachsten fall reichen da 3 "normale" 230V Relais.
in reihe geschaltet, oder ganz "nobel" Parallel in 3 Eingänge,
Dann siehst du auch sofort, welche Phase fehlt.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Sockenralf (27 August 2011)

Hallo,

ist das "Problem" eher das erkennen des Stromausfalls, oder das generieren und versenden der SMS?


MfG


----------



## MauriceS (27 August 2011)

Das Problem ist eher das generieren und versenden von SMS. Ich brauche ein 
Modul, was ich an die USV klemmen kann und die Antenne muss ich aufs Dach verlegen, da sons dort kein Empfang herrscht.
Könnt ihr mir da ein Modul empfehlen?
Ich würde es dann machen wie Timo gesagt hat den mit 3 Relais.

Maurice


----------



## det (27 August 2011)

Hallo Maurice,

für die Logo von Siemens gibt es ein (mehrere) GSM Modul(e), z.B. Siemens oder INSYS. Nicht ganz preiswert, aber extra für Störmelde- und Fernsteuerung und für dezentrale Überwachungsaufgaben konzipiert.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Tommi (28 August 2011)

MauriceS schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher das generieren und versenden von SMS.


 
Hallo, 

dann schau mal hier.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=47921

24V-USV gibt es ja mittlerweile auch reichlich.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## -V- (29 August 2011)

Wir haben bei uns im Betrieb GSM-Module von Werma im Einsatz.

Habe festgestellt, das schon mal bis zu 5 Minuten vergehen bis der Alarm auf dem Handy erscheint.


----------



## MariusW (30 August 2011)

Schau mal beim Hersteller der USV, zum Teil bieten die solche Module direkt an. 

Einbauen, Kobfigurieren und freuen.


----------



## Wu Fu (5 September 2011)

Hab letzte Woche soetwas ähnliches gesucht und mich für folgendes entschiedenen.
Lobix von Lucom
http://www.lucom.de/web/automatisierung/alarm-modem/
In das Modem wird eine SIM-Karte eingelegt und kann SMS versenden.
Benötigt wird noch eine Spannungsversorgung 10...30V DC, die kann auch von Lucom geliefert werden, ebenso wie eine kleine USV für Hutschienenmontage, diese besitzt auch zwei Kontakt, wovon einer anzeigt, wann die Primärspannung ausgefallen ist, dieser kann dann auf einen der DIs des Modems zu Weiterleitung gelegt werden.
Also ich denke das was du suchst.

Schöne Grüße.
Daniel


----------



## MauriceS (5 September 2011)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge,
wir haben uns für ein GSM Modul von Murr Elektronik entschieden. Dieses gibt es direkt in einer 230V ausführen. Somit können wir es direkt an die Spannung unserer USV anlegen und überwachen die Phase vor der USV ohne zusätzliche Relais und Stromversorgungen.


----------

